# the Tao of shrunken head carving....



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

After contemplating the humungous bag of apples we have sitting around, and thinking about jdubbya's post about giving out balloon animals, I decided I needed to make something for the TOTers. The schematics of my gags & lights means I won't be able to make balloons (maybe next year) as I need to run stuff during the day. And I am too sick right now to be doing projects ouside at night, like I usually do. Instead, I have discovered the Tao of shrunken heads. There is a certain quietness to the craft....peeling the apple, smoothing it, carving a face (I keep trying to make them all look like that wrestler/actor Dwayne "The Rock" Whathisname) letting it set in the pickling solution...the warmth and apple-y scent of heads drying in the oven all day....very soothing for the soul.

I urge you to take a break from stress and carve a few apples. Even sewing up the lips is fun. It's nice to do a project that you can fully complete while sitting on your ass on the couch, drinking an orange soda and staying warm.
See:
http://bizarrelabs.com/shrunken.htm

Thank goodness I still have a few clearance sale wigs stashed away, so I can harvest that hair & put hair on the heads. It was either that, or shave my poodle. Who the hell would want a shrunken head with curly poodle hair on it? All the heads would look like Obama! (snort)

5r


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Hey debbie..I have made those in the past but did not soak them, just dried them in oven. I used real hair :mine and friends give me thiers when they get hair cut.
hope to see pics of yours soon.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

debbie5 said:


> It was either that, or shave my poodle. Who the hell would want a shrunken head with curly poodle hair on it? All the heads would look like Obama! (snort)


?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hmmm...negative halloween politics


----------

